# Dollar spot prevention advice for 2022



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello friends

I have delt with dollar spot in both the spring and fall in my tifway419 bermudagrass for the past 2 seasons here in upstate SC. I tried everything possible to deal with it organically and culturally and in my opinion nothing seemed to help. I'm looking for advice on a preventative fungicide program for the upcoming season. I was thinking of using headway G starting in April. Please give me some suggestions


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

That should get you taken care of, but just start to notice the signs and the times when it is most prevalent. There's a dollar spot calculator that will help based on your zip, let you know when pressure seems likely due to conditions and incoming weather.

https://www.greencastonline.com/dollar-spot-solutions

I have found it to be pretty good, if anything it'll help predict when pressure is high for many other diseases and fungus.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you. Any recommendations for what to switch to in order to prevent disease resistance


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Thiophanate-methyl is a Group 1 fungicide, so it is a good one to use in your rotation, Clearys 3336 is what I use, as well as a lot of other folks I think.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

More water and more N. Dry and deficient N are huge contributors to ds. Too bad homeowners can't get access to good contact fung...daconil / mancozed arw grwat ds prevention tools


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I use the greencast pest outlook maps almost religiously like weather forecast now. The forecasting timeframe is pretty short, but it gives you a pretty good idea of when diseases start creeping into your area.

Cost of goods have also increased in price already since late summer and another member in the industry said that it will go up some more around May so I suggest all to bite the bullet and stock up as much as you can for all products, but especially fungicide considering how costly it is per app.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you all


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I had alot of success with some preventative applications of Armada last year, and will continue to rotate it in.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Headway G is great and you'll get good results. I also use 333F and Exteris Stressgard is pricey, but yields amazing results.


----------

